# Cannondale H 300 Caad 1 Trekkingrad / Reiserad, Damen auf Kalaydo



## Tokyorider (16. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,

zwar nicht ebay...passt aber am ehesten hier hin.

Ich verkaufe ein Cannondale Damen Trekkikngrad, was eigentlich für meine Freundin gedacht war...sie zieht aber ihr altes schweres Hollandrad vor 

http://www.kalaydo.de/iad/marktplatz/kaufen-und-verkaufen/8141/cannondale-h-300-caad-1-trekkingrad-reiserad-damen-mt.-lowrider-oesen/anzeige/?kalaydonr=11434655

greez


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (26. Juni 2010)

Was ist das den für eine Rahmen größe oder wie groß ist Deine Freundin "Regierung"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tokyorider (26. Juni 2010)

Hab dir mal ne PN geschickt

Gruß

Mark


----------

